# Starting a Tiny Shrimp Tank



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm planning on starting a new tank next month. I'm going to buy a Fluval set, the Fluval Chi, Ebi, or Flora. I'm learning towards the Flora because of the CO2 stuff. I'm planning on stocking this tank with CRS, I've bred some S and A grade CRS in the past so keeping them alive shouldn't be much of a problem. I might just buy something cheaper, I'd like to know where I can buy the Fluval Shrimp substrate and how much it costs though and what alternatives I have to the Fluval line.

I' also plan for this aquarium to be 2.5G < 10G
There's also the Ebi's internal filter, is it really sufficient?

EDIT:
I think TopFin had a small aquarium with an LED light or something, but it didn't look pretty so I decided against using it.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Menagerie has this substrate in stock. I saw it there today, but I didn't ask the price.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, they have the perfect sized bag for your application.
just remember internal filters can take up some water space. im not a fan of it as its hard to plant around it, but i do like not seeing an HOB


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> yeah, they have the perfect sized bag for your application.
> just remember internal filters can take up some water space. im not a fan of it as its hard to plant around it, but i do like not seeing an HOB


Yeah, I figured the same thing, but if I get everything separately, meaning not buying the Ebi, then I'd probably go a little bigger for a bit of extra filtration and water flow.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Yeah, I figured the same thing, but if I get everything separately, meaning not buying the Ebi, then I'd probably go a little bigger for a bit of extra filtration and water flow.


extra filtration in small tanks is a good idea i'd say.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> extra filtration in small tanks is a good idea i'd say.


Extra filtration on any tank is a good idea.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The most important part of their sets is shrimp substrate. And you get buy it in Menagerie or PJ's Pets now.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty much every store with a hagen supplier has it (i.e. no BA's)
Lucky's, Frank's, Menag, PJ's etc. price varies. Usually around 19 for 2kg


----------

